# Suche ein XC-Bike bis ca. 3500!



## jofloglo (23. August 2008)

Hi,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen XC-Bike.

Ich komme vom Triathlon in will im Herbst und Winter zum fit halten XC-Rennen fahren.

Zur Zeit habe ich dieses schöne Bike im Auge:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=110

Will auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail!

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps!


----------



## flix f (23. August 2008)

kannst du nicht viel falsch mache, ein HT in der Preislage kann sich keine Schwächen leisten, allerdings würde ich bei dem budget ein Rad selbst zusammenstellen, evtl auf Basis des Max Ari Rahmens oder eines Scales bzw Rasorblade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (23. August 2008)

FÃ¼r den Preis machst du mit dem Canyon nichts verkehrt, aber jetzt noch ein 08er Serienbike zum Normalpreis kaufen macht keinen Sinn.
Lieber 1-2 Monate auf 2009er Modell oder Reduzierungen nach der Eurobike warten.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daÃ bei den Canyons nur noch wenige GrÃ¶Ãen vorhanden sind (falls Dir XL passt OK).
WÃ¼rde aber auch eher auf einen Eigenaufbau setzen, da bekommt man fÃ¼r 3500â¬ schon was sehr sehr ordentliches und vor allem individuelles zusammen.
Schau z.B. mal bei S-Tec auf der Homepage.
Egal ob Giant, Storck, Rotwild, Isaac, etc. da bekommst Du Ã¤hnliche Carbon Bikes individuell aufgebaut mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung gÃ¼nstiger oder zum Ã¤hnlichen Preis (Giant/Storck teils deutlich gÃ¼nstiger, fÃ¼r 3699â¬ ein absolut starkes Rotwild, da sollte mit leichten Abstrichen auch dein Budgetlimit erreichbar sein). 
Falls es nicht zwingend Carbon sein muÃ kriegst Du z.B. mit Liteville, Endorfin o.Ã¤. (Alu) oder Van Nicholas (Titan) auch schÃ¶ne Eigenaufbauten fÃ¼r das Geld zusammen.
Solche LÃ¶sungen wÃ¼rde ich in den Preisklassen immer Stangenware vorziehen.

Edit:
http://www.s-tec-sports.de/media/bikeparts/BIKE 08.pdf

Aktuell ein Rotwild fÃ¼r 3499 mit Sid 2009, XT/XTR, Ritchey WCS und Crossmax.
Storck 2699â¬, Giant XTC 2999â¬.


----------



## Sahnie (24. August 2008)

Der Tipp mit s-tec ist in der Preisklasse gut. Am Besten fährst du selber mal hin und guckst dir die Räder dann auch mal an. In der Realität sieht die ein oder andere Edelmarke schon mal aus wie aus dem Kaugummiautomaten gezogen auch wenn sie hier im Forum hochgelobt ist.


----------



## xc-mtb (24. August 2008)

Wenn du 3500 ausgeben kannst würde ich auch zum Händler fahren. Bei S-Tec gibt es viel Gutes.

Vom Canyon würde ich abraten, da es keinen Metallschutz an der Kettenstrebe hat. Jeder Chainsuck ist dann teuer.

Des Weiteren würde ich auch nach der Geometrie schauen und nicht nur nach leicht und teueren Teilen. Das wirst du aber vom Triathlon schon kennen. Gerade der Max-Ari hat er ne Tourengeometrie die auf den Massenmarkt ausgerichtet ist. Solltest du mal mit Nicolai oder Rotwild vergleichen. Da hast du deutlich sportlichere Rahmen.

Sonst viel Spaß

Matze


----------



## jofloglo (24. August 2008)

genau so hab ich es mir hier vorgestellt, danke für euer Tipps. Schön weiter machen! 

Was ist von dem Look 986 zuhalten?


----------



## keroson (24. August 2008)

klick mich

Ich werf mal ein Bergamont Platoon MGN in die Runde, die Anbauteile (LRS, Gabel, Cockpit, Stuetze, Sattel, Bremse) sind 1a, im Vergleich zum Canyon ist ein steiferer LRS dran (Mavic ist dank Aluspeichen halt einfach nicht besonderst steif). Über die Kurbel lässt sich streiten, ist halt keine xtr. Ansonsten würde ein Feintuning (Schaltgriffe gegen Grip-Shift, Titan und Aluschrauben, tublesskit) reichen und du hast ein einerseits solides, anderseits aber auch richtig leichtes Race Hardtail. Ausserdem besteht die Möglichkeit den lokalen Händler "glücklich" zu machen. Preislich liegst glaub ich bei 3200 oder 3300. Wenn ein Händler es stehen hat, könntest du evtl. noch Rabatt bekommen. 

(Okay ich gebs zu, ich bin Bergamont geschädigt  )


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

jofloglo schrieb:


> genau so hab ich es mir hier vorgestellt, danke für euer Tipps. Schön weiter machen!
> 
> Was ist von dem Look 986 zuhalten?


 
Ist gut, wurde neulich erst (glaube in der Mountain Bike) getestet.
Mir persönlich gefällt der Look mit dem Sitzdom nicht und wenn der einmal auf Länge gekürzt ist hat man kaum noch Verstellmöglichkeiten. Ich würde schon alleine aufgrund der deshalb eingeschränkten Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeiten drauf verzichten.


----------



## jofloglo (24. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt der Look mit dem Sitzdom nicht und wenn der einmal auf Länge gekürzt ist hat man kaum noch Verstellmöglichkeiten.



Das ist auch das Einzigste was mich an diesem Bike stört!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. August 2008)

beim Look sicherlich auch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen, wenn Kurbel und Sattel getauscht werden stimmt ev die Höhe nicht mehr. Das wäre dann echt Mist.

Wenn Preis Leistung stimmen soll und du was suchst was du im Rennen richtig hart treten kannst, schau dir mal Stevens an! Mir gefallen vorallem die Alu Rahmen, Pulverbeschichtet, ohne gross schnick schnack, schlicht und sicherlich schnell. Wenns Carbon sein soll..schau dir mal das Smc Team an von Stevens wie ich finde einer der geillsten Carbon Rahmen. (und nein ich fahre kein Stevens und verkaufe auch keine, habe nur hier den Katalog und Preisliste und binn begeistert)

Auch sehr schön finde ich Endorfin wenns ein bisschen speziell sein darf.

Mfg


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

Wobei die Stevens Alu ja auch nur einfache Taiwan Kost sind.
Da wÃ¼rde ich aus preisgrÃ¼nden auch durchaus das im Forum sehr beliebte Quantec Superlight (fÃ¼r das ich mich fÃ¼r dieses Jahr ja auch entschieden habe) empfehlen.
In elox noch etwas leichter oder gleich zum scandium greifen.
Wenn es Carbon sein soll und dich am Look vor allem die eigenstÃ¤ndige Optik lockt kannst Du Dir auch mal die Kuota (auch von CCM/Quantec) Carbon Rahmen anschauen.
Auf den Bilder wirken die recht wuchtig, in echt aber edel und recht individuell (wobei ich ja generell kein Freund von Carbon bin).
Kurzum solltest Du eine Entscheidung treffen ob es Carbon und Marke sein soll oder ob Du auch mit Alu leben kannst.
Sehr gute Alubikes mit absoluter Top Ausstattung und kaum hÃ¶herem Gewicht kriegst Du individuell aufgebaut auch 1000-1500â¬ unter deinem Budgetlimit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofloglo (24. August 2008)

Hätte das Look eine normale Sattelstütze wäre es genau mein Bike.

Ich warte jetzt auf jeden Fall noch was so bei der Eurobike so raus kommt von den einzelnen Herstellern. Hatte es total vergessen das die Anfang September stattfindet!

Eigentlich hatte ich mir mal vorgenommen keine zwei Räder vom selben Hersteller gleichzeitig fahren zu wollen.
Zur Zeit habe ich je ein

Specialized roubaix pro (RR)
Kuota Kalibur (Tri)
Scott Sub 30 (Freizeit)

Ach ja, Carbon find ich schon irgendwie geil!


----------



## Gottsfeld (24. August 2008)

Also ich wÃ¼rde auch ganz klar zum (lokalen) HÃ¤ndler raten und auf jeden Fall selber aufbauen.
Beim Rahmen ist derGhost HTX Lector Rahmen  ganz beliebt.Bei Bornmann gibt es den No Saint MaxAri R Carbon (ist fast das selbe Modell) fÃ¼r 600â¬. Auch das Cube HPC Elite wird sehr oft gefahren.

Zur Gabel kann ich die Magura Durin nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen. Beliebt sind auch RockShox SID und Fox.

Zum Antrieb ist zu sagen, dass man bei Cross Country Rennen einen extrem hohen VerschleiÃ von Kette und Ritzel hat, da man sehr ungleichmÃ¤Ãig fÃ¤hrt. Deshalb ist zu Ã¼berlegen ob es denn unbedingt XTR sein muss oder ob auch XT reicht. Von der Performance ist da kaum ein Unterschied. Viele fahren auch Sram mit Drehschaltern, weil die leichter sind. Dies ist aber eine Glaubensfrage.

Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern wÃ¼de ich keine SystemlaufrÃ¤der nehmen, weil man zum selben Preis bessere klassische bekommt. Die bunten von Mavic sehen zwar ganz nett aus, wiegen aber (glaub ich) Ã¼ber 1500gr und kosten 900â¬. FÃ¼r dieses Geld bekommt man einen leichten LRS mit Tune Naben, Sapim XC-Rac Speichen und FRM XMD333 Felgen. Auf denen kann man ohne Schlauch fahren (d.h. klassischer Reifen mit Dichtmilch Ã  la DocBlue). Ich wÃ¼rde nicht an den LaufrÃ¤dern sparen, weil man hier den Gewichtsunterschied am stÃ¤rksten merkt.

Hierhabe ich mal mein Traumbike fÃ¼r 3500â¬ zusammengestellt. Einfach bei A: 19476 eingeben


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (24. August 2008)

Schau Dir mal die VOTEC Seite im Netz an.  Alle Konfigurationen möglich und das Beste: der Alu Rahmen ist in -D- hergestellt. ...  meins müsste  bald fertig sein. Auf jeden Fall kannst Du dann bei Deinem Budget noch 'ne fette Lupine  oder Klamotten für den Winter mit einplanen, kommst nämlich günstiger bei weg!
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## wdcorp (26. August 2008)

weiss bin etwas neu

wo gerad ghost agesprochen wurde

das
ghost htx lector worldcup 
mit dem getuned sabine spitz olympia gold holte 
kostet bei unter 10kg auch knappe 4000 und hat prima ausstattung

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/Ghost-HTX-Lector-Worldcup/~kid152/~tplprodukt_1/~prid628.htm

ansonsten das einfache htx lector team *hat allerdings nur xt* für 2600
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/Ghost-HTX-Lector-Team/~kid152/~tplprodukt_1/~prid627.htm
falls du kein ghost fan bist kann ich auch noch 

für 3800
http://www.c14-bikes.com/peaceberg_xtr.htm
empfehlen

oder bei fusion mal die auswahl durchschaun
oder focus
hier ein beispiel für 2500
http://fahrradgruber.com/mtb/foc03.html


----------



## daniel77 (26. August 2008)

Wie schon vom Vorredner empfohlen No Saint Max Ari R 8.5 (baugleich mit Ghost Lector) mit XTR komplett, Magura Durin, Ritchey WCS Carbon und Crossmax SLR, Gewicht in 19" = 8,5kg fÃ¼r 2975,00â¬ 

>> http://www.ciclib.de/

Ich wÃ¼rde statt der Durin eine SID 09 und statt der Crossmax SLR einen DT 240s/4.1d LRS verbauen. Sollte eigentlich preisgleich ausgehen.


----------



## fritzbox (26. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie schon vom Vorredner empfohlen No Saint Max Ari R 8.5 (baugleich mit Ghost Lector) mit XTR komplett, Magura Durin, Ritchey WCS Carbon und Crossmax SLR, Gewicht in 19" = 8,5kg für 2975,00
> 
> >> http://www.ciclib.de/
> 
> *Ich würde statt der Durin eine SID 09 und statt der Crossmax SLR einen DT 240s/4.1d LRS verbauen*. Sollte eigentlich preisgleich ausgehen.



Warum??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. August 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Warum??



Finde die SID schöner (Funktion im Vergleich zur Durin ebenbürtig), würde einen klassischen LRS bei gleichem (in diesem Fall sogar geringeren Gewicht) immer einem System-LRS vorziehen.


----------



## Progress-Racer (26. August 2008)

jofloglo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen XC-Bike.
> 
> ...


 
Servus,

wie gefällt Dir diese XC Rakete ?







*Progress Magic Carbon light*

Rahmen: Progress Magic Carbon (RH M)
Gabel: Magura Durin 80mm Remote Lockout
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL Gold
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Cassette: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack
Kurbeln: Shimano XTR
Lenker: KCNC Scandium
Lenkergriffe: Kork
Vorbau: Progres Alu 110mm
Sattelsrütze: Progress Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme: Progress
Kette: Shimano HG93
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240S
Schnellspanner: Progress Carbon
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic
Schläuche : Conti MTB light 130gr.
Gewicht: 9,00kg

Und das ganze unter 3000,- 

Gruß Progress-Racer


----------



## melisjack (6. September 2008)

Du magst Carbon, ich auch. Beim Rahmen ist darauf zu achten, dass es kein Aluminium Gestell ist das mit Carbon umwickelt wurde. Auch keine gesteckten Rohre die dann über Muffen zusammen geklebt sind. Teilweise sind diese wieder mit Carbon umwickelt um einen echten Carbon Rahmen der aus einem Stück und in einer Form gebacken ist verzutäuschen.


----------



## melisjack (6. September 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag. Pulverbeschichtung bei Rahmen? Zuviel OCC geguckt, oder? Das ist eine billige Art.


----------



## Beach90 (7. September 2008)

Ich werfe mal das Carbonhardtail von Poison in die Diskussion ein.
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/20175-78.htm
Sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis und natürlich einen Bike Konfigurator 

Zudem Sponsert Posion viel im XC bereich, was auch wieder Lob verdient


----------



## racejo (7. September 2008)

Hat da jemand seinen Sponsor gewechselt?


----------



## Beach90 (8. September 2008)

Bergamont ist ja schon in der Runde


----------



## racejo (8. September 2008)

Okay. Dann...
Nox Platoon

Ich finds schick, die konfigurieren wohl auch individuell, wenn dir was nicht gefallen sollte an dem Bike.


----------



## der-addi (12. September 2008)

moin jungs,

habe heute mein look 986 rahmen bekommen in schwarz/weiss. 
eigentlich müsste ich ja sagen das der doof ist, damit in sich keiner kauft und nur ich ihn fahre  ... aber der rahmen ist wirklich richtig edel.

ehmm, und es ist sogar ne eigene tasche dabei mit ersatzteilen und 
schaltauge zum wechseln, spacer mit look aufschrift u.s.w.
... und eben auch genügend unterschiedliche spacer für die epost.
d.h. man kann bis zu +-6cm noch mit gekürzten sitzrohr die höhe verändern.

aber um auf die überschrift zu kommen. ich fahre momentan nen sworks und nen scale10. wobei ich sworks am schönsten finde, nur halt schwer.

grüße


----------



## jofloglo (13. September 2008)

haste nur den Rahmen gekauft oder ein Komplettrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil1501 (15. September 2008)

Hi erst mal grüße aus Berlin und dann die Frage wie wäre  es denn mit einem ROTWILD CROSS 1.3 RCC muß es leider aus gesunheitlichen Gründen abgeben.Schick dir gerne Fotos!Gruß Stephan


----------



## jofloglo (28. November 2008)

So nun ist es endlich soweit, Canyon hat es endlich geschafft die 2009er Modell auf die Homepage zu bringen.

So ist das LTD wirklich 1500 besser

SL LTD

als das 

SL


----------



## Gottsfeld (28. November 2008)

Nen ist es nicht.
Es hat halt nur unverschämt teure Carbonlaufräder (die man eig. nach einem schlimmen Sturz tauschen müsste).

M.M.n. ist zwischen Sid und Durin kein Unterschied.

Also lieber das SL nehmen und sich einen klassischen Laufradsatz (King/Kong - Sapim CX-Ray - FRM XMD333 oder ähnliches) kaufen und dann den Mavic verkaufen oder zum Training nutzen.


----------



## jofloglo (28. November 2008)

Kann es sein das beim Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL die falsche Gabel abgebildet ist?

Laut Tech Specs soll eine SID World Cup verbaut sein, ist aber nur eine SID Race auf der Abbildung zu sehen!


----------



## eggbeat (28. November 2008)

Ja, beim schwarzen ist nur ne SID Race drauf, 
aber beim weißen is schon ne Worldcup drauf.
Gruß,
eggbeat


----------



## jofloglo (30. November 2008)

Na toll gerade gesehen, dass das Canyon erst ab KW 15 ausgeliefert wird!

Na dann beginnt die Suche eben wieder von vorne!


----------



## GüNtHeR 123 (30. November 2008)

ich würd auch mal ein hot chili zymotic vorschlagen sind auch sehr schön. Ist aber leider kein Carbon sondern nur alu dafür aber in deutschland handgeschweist also nicht schlecht


----------



## ]:-> (20. Dezember 2008)

was hat sich inzwischen getan was dein Bike angeht?


----------



## jofloglo (20. Dezember 2008)

]:->;5411345 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat sich inzwischen getan was dein Bike angeht?



ne noch nicht, wollte eigentlich ein Canyon, aber die liefern die 2009er Modelle erst am April aus.

Was für ein Schwachsinn !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhetl (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast du keine anständigen Fahrradladen um die Ecke? Für das Geld sollte doch dort was richtig gutes zu finden sein und da kannstes auch evtl. gleich mit nehmen. Die sollten doch dann auch die aktuellen Modelle für 2009 im Programm haben.

Gruß

Maik


----------

